# Cat cries while playing with toy



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

First of all, you guys are all so helpful on here and I wanted to say thanks in advance 

My little kitty has been spayed for about 2 months now. She's a little over a year old and has just exhibited a new odd behavior. She has this little toy horse and every time she picks it up or carries it around or stands over it, she cries and looks around. I don't know what she's doing or trying to tell me but it sounds like she's sad or something and it upsets me. She only does it with this one toy too. Any clue on what's going on?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like she is expressing her "motherhood instinct" onto this 'kitten' (_toy_) substitute. :wink: 
One of my kitties did that for a bit after she was spayed, carried around a small stuffed toy by the scruff and cried piteously. I would just go and pet her, tell her she was a good kitty and would have been a good mamma-kitty, but she *had* to be spayed. Eventually Shasta outgrew the behavior.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franny does this same sort of thing. When she's playing with a toy, usually a mouse, she will pick it up and walk around with it in her mouth. She wails! The first time it happend I could not see her and I freaked. This was a noise I had never heard any animal make! I leapt up and found her with mouse in mouth looking very pleased with herself


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

A friend of mine has a female Bengal (from the same breeder as mine) who has this furry toy ball that she will groom. She looks very displeased one when someone makes a toy "cry" (aka squeaky toy) and glares at them after taking the toy away and "console" it by grooming it and curling around it. She will sometimes start to cry if she can't rescue the "crying" toy when my friend's male Bengal who is tormenting it.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

kwarendorf said:


> Franny does this same sort of thing. When she's playing with a toy, usually a mouse, she will pick it up and walk around with it in her mouth. She wails! The first time it happend I could not see her and I freaked. This was a noise I had never heard any animal make! I leapt up and found her with mouse in mouth looking very pleased with herself


My previous kitty used to do something similar.

She had this toy mouse that she wouldn't play with but, every once in a while when I wasn't in the room, she would pick it up and go look for me, yowling like she was walking on a broken paw. Scared the heck out of me the first few times she did it.

As soon as she'd see me, though, she'd drop the mouse and run over to get some love.


----------



## wea (Dec 26, 2009)

well, my male cat does the same. Whenever he feels like it, he walks around with a toy and cries loudly. I interpreted is always as a sign he wants to play.


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

Wea, my male cat used to do this kind of behavior too. I'm sure, just like with humans, some of the guys would like to become parents too. :lol:


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Harley does this and has taught this to pepper. They are announcing their kills to me. I always thank them and pet them.

Leslie


----------

